
Doom-like Proof of Concept FPS in Javascript - staunch
http://canvex.lazyilluminati.com/83/play.xhtml
======
vlad
Nice attempt, but falls short. Everybody knows you can't jump in Doom.
Clearly, they need to go back to the drawing board.

Just kidding. This is awesome!

------
mynameishere
I prefere wolfenstein in javascript:

<http://www.wolf5k.com/>

